# IPTV on VLC on FreeBSD



## balanga (Dec 10, 2021)

Has anyone tried watching IPTV on VLC on FreeBSD?

I've just got it working on Windows and wondered if anyone had tried it on FreeBSD.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 10, 2021)

Does FreeBSD usage correlate strongly with TV watching? I might want to switch to a different OS if it does.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 10, 2021)

Well, Netflix uses it to power its servers, so yes.


----------

